

Oracle vs Google: PTO declares 5th Oracle patent invalid - fpp
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120223073144912
now only one of the 7 patents brought into the battle by Oracle remains - all others have been declared invalid by the PTO
======
fpp
now only one of the patents brought into the battle by Oracle against Android
remains valid - all others have been declared invalid by the PTO (and one
removed by Oracle)

~~~
bane
if there's ever a case that demonstrates the shoddiness software patents that
are granted these days it's this one.

Only 1 of 10 original patents in the suit remain as valid! (and I'd bet a
dollar that one will go away as well)

If that's extended out to all granted patents, fully 90% of software patents
might be invalid.

~~~
Danieru
Its worse than that. These are supposed to be Oracle's 'good' patents.

Imagine how bad the patents that they didn't even bother suing over are!

